# Jet-II Q5



## ernsanada (Nov 26, 2007)

I just received the Jet-II Q5 from Bug Out Gear.

You have to be a CPF Member to get this special price of $69.95.

There also is a thread on the Jet-II on CPFMP

Shipping was very fast, 3 days to Socal. 

Uses a CREE 7090 XR-E (Q5 bin).

Input Voltage: 0.7-4.2V

Functions: Two Modes: 

1. Advanced Mode 100%-Strobe(15hz)-10%-20%-30%-40%-50%-60%-70%-80%-90%-SOS(100%)-SOS(5%)
STANDBY(flashes once at 5% brightness every 6 seconds when in standby mode). 

2. Daily Mode 100%-5%-(12Hz)Strobe. With memory function each level.

Reverse clickie.

The Fit and finish is excellent. T6061 Aircraft Grade Aluminum Alloy.

The Type III Hard Anodize is very good. A little mis-match of color.

Sapphire lens.












Comes with lanyard, extra o-rings, rear rubber switch cover and diffuser.





























































Cree Module, rear.






Rear switch, inside.











Fits AW's RCR123 snug.
















Diffuser on.











---------------------------------------------------------------------

In these beam shots I'm using the Jet-II Q5 and Lumapower D-Mini 1st Gen. Q2 SMO

Left, Jet-II Q5 SMO. Right, Lumapower D-Mini 1st Gen. Q2 SMO






Left, Jet-II Q5 SMO. Right, Lumapower D-Mini 1st Gen. Q2 SMO






I also took lux readings of both lights. These are the lux readings I got. I am using a Meterman LM631 Light Meter measured at 1 meter. I waited 2 minutes before taking the readings. I am using AW's Protected RCR123's which were fully charged.






Jet-II Q5 SMO RCR123 - 4070 lux @ 1 meter

Lumapower D-Mini 1st Gen. Q2 SMO - 6,000 lux @ 1 meter

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Jet-II Q5 SMO RCR123 @ 87"






Lumapower D-Mini 1st Gen. Q2 SMO






Jet-II Q5 SMO RCR123 @ 87" Stepped down exposure.






Lumapower D-Mini 1st Gen. Q2 SMO






Left, Jet-II Q5 SMO RCR123. Right, Lumapower D-Mini 1st Gen. Q2 SMO @ 87"






Left, Jet-II Q5 SMO RCR123. Right, Lumapower D-Mini 1st Gen. Q2 SMO @ 87" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## curry__muncha (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the review!!

picture are a thousand words! Thanks for ALL the pics! =].

would you happen to know the (claimed) lumen output of LumaPower D Mini?


----------



## daveman (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Ernsanada. Can you possibly post the Jet next to a P1 or P2D for beam comparison?


----------



## nanotech17 (Nov 26, 2007)

finally Ern,you got yours.
nice photos as usual but i'm eyeing yours MT-1 drop ins


----------



## Cuso (Nov 26, 2007)

Is that Q2 D-mini owning the Jet Q5?? Or is the Jet not being driven hard enough??


----------



## nanotech17 (Nov 27, 2007)

as per the specs it's driven the Q5 at 750mA


----------



## Calineczka (Nov 27, 2007)

Many thx for review!
Can You measure current consumption (from battery) in LOW/HIGH mode?
Please... ;-)


----------



## Jay T (Nov 27, 2007)

With my Jet II using a 3V batery.






Doing some basic math.

3 Volt x .82 amps = 2.46 Watts drawn from the battery.

Let's assume an 88% efficient Converter
2.46 x .88 = 2.2 watts free for the LED.

Now if the forward voltage of the Q5 is say 3.5v
2.2watts / 3.5 v = 628ma being fed to the LED.

I think this is all correct.

As for low mode I just measured .04A. Note at this time the battery is down to 2.9v. It was just over 3V when when I did my measurements yesterday, I took the light to work last night and played with it a bit. (the pic was from yesterday)

Anyone else notice the threads are square, never saw that before.


----------



## 9volt (Nov 27, 2007)

The tail threads on my L1 are like that. I think it looks cool


----------



## Jay T (Nov 27, 2007)

9volt said:


> The tail threads on my L1 are like that. I think it looks cool



It does look different, Probably harder to damage. When I saw it I didn't know if it was a bug or a feature.


----------



## Zefiryn (Nov 27, 2007)

Mine shows :

CR123 3V 950mA 4700lux/1m
RCR123 3V 780mA 4600lux/1m
RCR123 3.6V 500mA 5100lux/1m

Tryed it with AA enelooop, it was little tricky as I don't have 
AA body for it. But results are very promissing:

AA eneloop 1.2V 950mA 3600lux/1m


----------



## Calineczka (Nov 27, 2007)

Many many THX ;-)
Please, check current too in LOW mode(for me very intresting its max working time with small current consumption)


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 27, 2007)

Calineczka said:


> Many many THX ;-)
> Please, check current too in LOW mode(for me very intresting its max working time with small current consumption)


I think he has 0.04 A in low mode.:thumbsup:


----------



## Calineczka (Nov 27, 2007)

...thx, but Im electronic, I need "I measure", no "I think" :thumbsup:
Anybody can measure current consumption form accu/battery in LOW mode?BIG PLEASE


----------



## Zefiryn (Nov 27, 2007)

Calineczka said:


> ...thx, but Im electronic, I need "I measure", no "I think" :thumbsup:
> Anybody can measure current consumption form accu/battery in LOW mode?BIG PLEASE



Here we go:

CR123 3V 50mA 290lux/1m
RCR123 3V 40mA 300lux/1m
RCR123 3.6V 30mA 310lux/1m
AA eneloop 1.2V 120mA 280lux/1m


----------



## Calineczka (Nov 27, 2007)

BIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGG THX !!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 27, 2007)

The Diffuser has threads.






The Diffuser screws on to the battery tube.


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 29, 2007)

Bruner on EDCF asked me a CR123 sized battery can fit inside the diffuser. If it can the next step would be to find somebody to make him a cap.


I have a Surefire CR123.






Looks like it might fit.






She fits!






The diffuser with battery stored inside will fit. I would not recommend this because you can cause damage to the Cree Emitter.






A cap should work.






Needs this threading.


----------



## LG&M (Nov 29, 2007)

The threads look like Acme threads they are stronger and don't cross as easily. Nice touch. :twothumbs


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Nov 30, 2007)

Niceeee light...


How does it throw compared to a P1D CE?


----------



## sims2k (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks like a very nice light...Thanks for the review.


----------



## TodToh (Nov 30, 2007)

This is my JetII Q5 and D-Mini P4 original and 1st edition MRV P4 original beam shot @2 metres








Jet II Q5 (hand pick)show the spec 210 lm but lose D-Mini P4(135 lm)with very poor runtime it is very disappointment.
P.S. IMO JetII come with very low quality orange o-ring and low efficiency driver, if you are not real fan of JetBeam I highly recommend you shouldnt buy it.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Nov 30, 2007)

TodToh said:


> This is my JetII Q5 and D-Mini P4 original and 1st edition MRV P4 original beam shot @2 metres
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that,is it even 80lm :mecry:looks very dim :thinking: 210 lm wild specs indeed IMO,what is going on Jetbeam.


----------



## MarNav1 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm bummed! Was really looking forward to this light and I have 2 D-mini's but this is disappointing! I guess I'll have to wait and see if Jetbeam can improve it. Dont need ANY lights but what can I say, flashaholism strikes again!.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 30, 2007)

I love the pics and the review...thank you. The light looks really great! I'm just surprised and disappointed in the performance. I was expecting it to be a D-mini killer and instead it's getting owned. Is anyone else as baffled as I am about this? The Q5 ought to be outperforming the D-mini in but it's not.....


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 30, 2007)

The D-Mini uses a deeper SMO Reflector.

The Jet-II Q uses a shorter SMO Reflector. 

I think the deeper SMO Reflector gives the D-Mini more throw.


----------



## sorgun (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you for the review. Have you been able to move the shiny ring for locking of the focus? Ref. to Jetbeams own ad.

*New function added:*

*The shiny ring between the bezel and the body is for focus adjusting function. By screwing loose the light bezel, and rotate the body of the light, you will see the focus of the beam changes along with your rotation. When the focus is the shape you like, you then screw this shiny ring up to the bezel, and this focus shape will be fixed. If you need to change the focus again, you just screw the shiny ring back to the body, then you can adjust the focus. And no matter what focus you choose, the operation of mode switching is still valid. *


----------



## jsr (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow, that JetII looks sweet!

I think people are confusing throw with output again. The D-Mini has more throw and thus a brighter hotspot as shown in the beamshots. You CANNOT use beamshots to tell which light has more overall output (lumens). The JetII may have brighter spill to make up for the perceived lost output from the hotspot. My SSC lights are some of my brightest (brighter than some of my Crees), but based on hotspot alone, you wouldn't know it as the spill of my SSC lights is brighter (and very useful I might add).
Most non-flasholics think the same way...turn a light on and the one with the brightest hotspot is the one that's brightest overall, so many of my friends aren't impressed with some of my floodier lights. That is until the lights go off and I bounce it off a ceiling and they can all of a sudden see much more.
Great pics ernsanada! Any impressions on how well the "focus" feature works?


----------



## Jay T (Dec 2, 2007)

Well if it's bounce tests you want.

All shots taken with a Canon A650is, Manual mode, Cloudy WB, ISO100, F4 with a 1 second exposure. The head of all lights were held even with the shower curtain bar. I think you should be safe in comparing the brightness of each image along with the meter reading.

First up the Jet Fresh, charged rcr123





Next the Novatac EDC120P, also with a fresh charged rcr123.





Now a Fenix P2D Rebel 100, with a slightly used primary 123.





And finally a BOG premium+ dropin driven by two 17670 cells.


----------



## texbaz (Dec 2, 2007)

_"C-LE V2 is here
JetII & MKII.R Coming Soon 
Be Scared...Very Scared"_
__ 
__ 
_Well I guess it's safe now, I won't be scared. I really had my eye on this product seems like they made corrections in one area and let the other important items like "specified output" fall completely off the chart. Sad, I have been interested in lights for a long time have tons just laying around but never have seen the technical part like what I can get from this forum. Thanks to all who can verify and provide the data. I know it's just one piece out of who knows how many but it makes me hesitant now. looks like I'll just wait to see if JetBeam has a response.:thinking:_
__


----------



## TodToh (Dec 2, 2007)

jsr said:


> Wow, that JetII looks sweet!
> 
> I think people are confusing throw with output again. The D-Mini has more throw and thus a brighter hotspot as shown in the beamshots. You CANNOT use beamshots to tell which light has more overall output (lumens). The JetII may have brighter spill to make up for the perceived lost output from the hotspot. My SSC lights are some of my brightest (brighter than some of my Crees), but based on hotspot alone, you wouldn't know it as the spill of my SSC lights is brighter (and very useful I might add).
> Most non-flasholics think the same way...turn a light on and the one with the brightest hotspot is the one that's brightest overall, so many of my friends aren't impressed with some of my floodier lights. That is until the lights go off and I bounce it off a ceiling and they can all of a sudden see much more.
> Great pics ernsanada! Any impressions on how well the "focus" feature works?


 
Ok, I'm not a flasholics in this website. But the fact that Jet II Q5 and D-Mini are both the same size of hot spot and spill and JetII Q5 show the spec that 210 lm compare to D-Mini 135 lm. any other way to try to explain... D-Mini outthrow with the same runtime are very disappointment.
PS. If you really have both of them, You will understand what I tell. No need to be CPF Flasholics to understand it -- *ไอ้ควาย*


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 2, 2007)

The silver ring is used to lock in place the lens bezel assembly to whatever beam, corona size you want. It's like a locking ring. The position the bezel is in when you receive the light is set to smallest corona. The more you turn the bezel out the corona gets larger. On my light you start to get a hole in the beam.

The silver ring is set to smallest beam corona size.






The lens bezel is set to largest corona before it starts to show a hole.






The silver ring is tightened to the lens bezel to lock it in.


----------



## jsr (Dec 3, 2007)

TodToh said:


> Ok, I'm not a flasholics in this website. But the fact that Jet II Q5 and D-Mini are both the same size of hot spot and spill and JetII Q5 show the spec that 210 lm compare to D-Mini 135 lm. any other way to try to explain... D-Mini outthrow with the same runtime are very disappointment.
> PS. If you really have both of them, You will understand what I tell. No need to be CPF Flasholics to understand it -- *ไอ้ควาย*


 
Different mfrs rate lumen output different ways. Amongst the most popular are emitter lumens (aka bulb lumens) and torce lumens (aka out-the-front lumens). Some mfrs rate them somewhere in between. The JetII likely rates the emitter lumens (210lumens at the emitter driven at that particular current) while the D-Mini rates it more closely to torch lumens. In the end, it still doesn't matter which hotspot is brighter to tell you which produces the most lumens. A laser has a very defined and bright hotspot, yet it produces very low lumens (an extreme example). Hotspot size also doesn't tell as the convergence of the beam is different for each light (the reflector size and depth changes this and the 2 lights in discussion here do have different reflector sizes). If you want to tell which is brigther, bounce each light at the ceiling in a dark room. The one that lights up the room more is brigther. A floody light like a SF L4 will not look bright if you focus solely on its hotspot, but it produces quite a lot of light.


----------



## AlexK (Dec 5, 2007)

Maybe it is a stupid question, but is there a chance that the Jetbeam Jet ii head could fit on a jet i mk-x or mk-r body.

It would give a nice AA-light with a big head for a great spot.

Cheers, AlexK


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 5, 2007)

You can get a AA tube for the JetII from BOG,does that help.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 5, 2007)

These are outdoor beam shots. Both lights are using freshly charged RCR123's.


Jet-II Q5 @ 32'






Fenix T1 Q5 @ 32'


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 6, 2007)

Well,that confirms it for me.My JetII will be used indoors"as a closet light".

It will be interesting how it holds up to a Nitecore D I,my money is riding on the Nitecore D I for now.


----------



## Cuso (Dec 6, 2007)

:sigh: O well, those beamshots really don't help at all. Is there a way of measuring the amperage the led is getting??


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 6, 2007)

Cuso said:


> :sigh: O well, those beamshots really don't help at all. Is there a way of measuring the amperage the led is getting??


 "About the same as a Mag solitaire"  is my guess (just kidding) but I am becoming more disappointed with this (and I have not received it yet) I purchased this on the specs given,so far a big let down IMO.:sigh:


----------



## zerafull (Dec 6, 2007)

you have a idea of numbers of lux of the last D-mini Q5 SE ?


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 6, 2007)

zerafull said:


> you have a idea of numbers of lux of the last D-mini Q5 SE ?




Sorry I don't have D-Mini Q5 SE.


----------



## garfieldso (Dec 7, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> These are outdoor beam shots. Both lights are using freshly charged RCR123's.
> 
> 
> Jet-II Q5 @ 32'
> ...



The Jet II is using 1 RC123A 3V
However the T1 should be 2 x RC123A at 6V.

Have you tried to measure what is the Amp drawn for both lights?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 7, 2007)

If thats the case the JetII does not look that bad here!


garfieldso said:


> The Jet II is using 1 RC123A 3V
> However the T1 should be 2 x RC123A at 6V.
> 
> Have you tried to measure what is the Amp drawn for both lights?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 8, 2007)

well guy's I received my JetII today,and first impressions are"I may have to eat my words" But first I will do some real life use of the light,and put my findings here,I can say however it seems brighter than my D-Mini in day light,we will see when night falls.So far then :twothumbs


----------



## garfieldso (Dec 8, 2007)

I have measured my Jet-II, it drawn 950mA at high with 3V 123a by measuring from the tail cap. 

Assuming 3.5~3.7V forward voltage for CREE Q5, then the current fed is around 700~800mA (perhaps some of the Amp become heat energy and for the regulating curcuit)

Its default design seems not to exceed the normal CREE spec. 700mA 

1000mA with 228 lm of Q5 seems not yet reached for Jet-II

Also checked with the same 3V D-mini may has a comparable answer!


I also tried with a 3.7V protected 16340 @ 4.02V, it drawn ~500mA (seemed not at direct drive above 3.7V). presuming that Jet-II got the step-down circuit to protect the Q5 not to overdrive.


----------



## Jay T (Dec 8, 2007)

garfieldso said:


> I have measured my Jet-II, it drawn 950mA at high with 3V 123a by measuring from the tail cap.
> 
> Assuming 3.5~3.7V forward voltage for CREE Q5, then the current fed is around 700~800mA (perhaps some of the Amp become heat energy and for the regulating curcuit)
> .



Based on the specs I have seen most converters seem to run at 85%-90% efficiency, so 10-15% goes off as heat.


----------



## garfieldso (Dec 9, 2007)

The other tail rubber cap (my package is included, in orange colour) is in smaller size. If you replaced it, then it can be free stand as a candle after installed the diffuser. 





An electric candle


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes,and you can place the black one over the orange one,if you need to use extended button,no need to undo switch housing again,try it it works very well IMO.


----------



## grinsekatz (Dec 11, 2007)

Has anyone already the AA-tube?
I'm very interested in and I'd like to know how the original tube can be exchanged.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 11, 2007)

grinsekatz said:


> Has anyone already the AA-tube?
> I'm very interested in and I'd like to know how the original tube can be exchanged.


Hi take the original batt tube out,and replace with the AA tube it's just a bit longer, thats it simple.


----------



## grinsekatz (Dec 12, 2007)

TITAN1833 said:


> Hi take the original batt tube out,and replace with the AA tube it's just a bit longer, thats it simple.


 
Hi and thanks a lot! And in the first post are even photos of the disassembled flashlight .
Shame on me .

I first tried to unscrew the part with the LED with too less power I'm afraid.

Last night I went a few minutes outside with the Jet-II and a LP M1 Cree. I was highly surprise but... the Jet blew away the M1.
Need further study...

Alex


----------



## Jay T (Dec 16, 2007)

Eulogy time.






Well my lil jet died today. Bypassing the tailcap won't fire her up. Rated at 200+ lumens She constantly put out less than my Novatac 120 in both ceiling bounce tests and lightbox tests. Too bad, it was a nice looking light just sold with specs made up by someone smoking angel dust. My new Olite T10 throws a hot spot almost as bright with an overall output the Jet could only reach in her dreams.

Well it's off to the 60 ton press with the lil Jet for crush time.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 16, 2007)

Jay T said:


> Eulogy time.
> 
> Well my lil jet died today. Bypassing the tailcap won't fire her up. Rated at 200+ lumens She constantly put out less than my Novatac 120 in both ceiling bounce tests and lightbox tests. Too bad, it was a nice looking light just sold with specs made up by someone smoking angel dust. My new Olite T10 throws a hot spot almost as bright with an overall output the Jet could only reach in her dreams.
> 
> Well it's off to the 60 ton press with the lil Jet for crush time, wanna see pictures?


Sorry to hear that,have you contacted where you purchased the jet to see if they can do anything,BTW mine is way brighter than the 120p I had,so it seems yours was a lemon from the start.


----------



## grinsekatz (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. Unfortunately I don't have a Novatac 120.
But I compared the Jet-II with my 'old' Mk.IIx that should have 150 lumens with a LiIon.
The Jet-II has really less total output than the Mk.IIx. But I wonder why it's brighter than my LP M1 cree.
Totally confused...:duh2:


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 16, 2007)

Jay T said:


> Eulogy time.
> 
> Well my lil jet died today. Bypassing the tailcap won't fire her up. Rated at 200+ lumens She constantly put out less than my Novatac 120 in both ceiling bounce tests and lightbox tests. Too bad, it was a nice looking light just sold with specs made up by someone smoking angel dust. My new Olite T10 throws a hot spot almost as bright with an overall output the Jet could only reach in her dreams.
> 
> Well it's off to the 60 ton press with the lil Jet for crush time, wanna see pictures?




If you got the light from Bug Out Gear contact them. Bug Out Gear will take care of you.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 17, 2007)

grinsekatz said:


> Sorry to hear that. Unfortunately I don't have a Novatac 120.
> But I compared the Jet-II with my 'old' Mk.IIx that should have 150 lumens with a LiIon.
> The Jet-II has really less total output than the Mk.IIx. But I wonder why it's brighter than my LP M1 cree.


It's a question of how hard the circuitry drives the emitter. The MkIIX remains one of the brightest 1AA lights on Li-ion in my collection (despite its P4 emitter), since it is driven so hard. I don't have a Jet II to compare, however, you might want to compare them after 2-3 mins of runtime. My MkIIX dropped ~10% by that point, and then levelled off in a semi-regulated fashion. The MkIIX also has one of the shortest runtimes on 14500, since it is driven so hard. 

Frankly, I was always concerned the MkIIX was simply too overdriven on 14500 given the heatsinking capabilities of the 1AA form factor.


----------



## grinsekatz (Dec 17, 2007)

selfbuilt said:


> It's a question of how hard the circuitry drives the emitter. The MkIIX remains one of the brightest 1AA lights on Li-ion in my collection (despite its P4 emitter), since it is driven so hard. I don't have a Jet II to compare, however, you might want to compare them after 2-3 mins of runtime. My MkIIX dropped ~10% by that point, and then levelled off in a semi-regulated fashion. The MkIIX also has one of the shortest runtimes on 14500, since it is driven so hard.
> 
> Frankly, I was always concerned the MkIIX was simply too overdriven on 14500 given the heatsinking capabilities of the 1AA form factor.


 
Ahh, thanks! That makes sense.
Here's the result of a very quick and dirty test I made.

0 minutes:
MkIIx ===>>> 890 Lux / 4,09 Volts / 24,6 °C
Jet-II ===>>> 417 Lux / 4,09 Volts / 23,1 °C

3 minutes runtime:
MkIIx ===>>> 691 Lux / 3,90 Volts / 48,3 °C
Jet-II ===>>> 416 Lux / 4,04 Volts / 26,7 °C

Lux was measured with some kind of lightbox (please don't ask me ).
Lux reading of MkII at 0 miuntes was the peak value. Immediately declined. Very interesting.
So the Jet-II seams to be the better choice.

Best regards,

Alex


----------



## pipspeak (Dec 17, 2007)

TITAN1833 said:


> well guy's I received my JetII today,and first impressions are"I may have to eat my words" But first I will do some real life use of the light,and put my findings here,I can say however it seems brighter than my D-Mini in day light,we will see when night falls.So far then :twothumbs


 
Did you ever do a darkness comparison of the two? Which D-Mini do you have?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 17, 2007)

pipspeak said:


> Did you ever do a darkness comparison of the two? Which D-Mini do you have?


I did indeed,sorry I should have posted earlier,my D-Mini is Q2 this is what I found the JetII pipped the D-Mini in throw down a dark alley way.The D-Mini did not hit targets as well as the JetII to my eyes anyway.

And according to google earth the JetII was able to light up a third floor flat some 360 ft away,now I don't doubt peoples lux readings,but you need to try the JetII in real life,and for the size it has incredible throw IMHO.:twothumbs

BTW yes I do have a light meter,but to be honest it just gives me numbers,I like to do my tests in real life situations,and I leave the lux to the pro testers.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 17, 2007)

My D-Mini 1st gen outhrows my Jet II Q5.

You can see the stepped down beam shot.

The D-Mini is using a SMO deep reflector. 

The Jet II Q5 is using an SMO Reflector.

There might be a different outcome if the Jet II Q5 was using a deeper SMO Reflector.

Both lights are using freshly charged Protected RCR123's.

Left, Jet-II Q5 SMO RCR123. Right, Lumapower D-Mini 1st Gen. Q2 SMO @ 87"






Left, Jet-II Q5 SMO RCR123. Right, Lumapower D-Mini 1st Gen. Q2 SMO @ 87" Stepped down exposure.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 17, 2007)

I also don't doubt peoples beam shots.But to me the JetII owns my D-Mini IMO.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 17, 2007)

Both shots taken with freshly charged AW Protected RCR123's.

Jet-II Q5 RCR123 @ 32'







D-Mini 1st Gen RCR123 @ 32'


----------



## TITAN1833 (Dec 17, 2007)

This is stange ernsanada :thinking: I don't doubt you.I will have to check every thing in my D-Mini something may not be right with it.
I will let you know.


----------



## selfbuilt (Dec 17, 2007)

grinsekatz said:


> 0 minutes:
> MkIIx ===>>> 890 Lux / 4,09 Volts / 24,6 °C
> Jet-II ===>>> 417 Lux / 4,09 Volts / 23,1 °C
> 
> ...


Wow, that's quite a voltage and temp differential for 3 mins.  

Thanks for the numbers!


----------



## havand (Dec 19, 2007)

Jay T said:


> .....
> 
> Anyone else notice the threads are square, never saw that before.




Old Inova X5. Don't know if they are still like this or not.


----------



## TodToh (Dec 19, 2007)

Jay T said:


> Eulogy time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ha ha ha ! I love the way you punished her .it makes me laugh but in my way, i sold it to my friend in the cheap price.


----------



## garence (Dec 23, 2007)

Jay T said:


> Eulogy time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yow--wasn't that a little extreme? First and foremost, you could've sent it back to BOG for a replacement given the short time of ownership. And at the very least, you could've turned it into a mod project. The Jet-II MkIII has a really appealing design--a shame to press it into scrap metal.


----------



## Jay T (Dec 23, 2007)

garence said:


> Yow--wasn't that a little extreme? First and foremost, you could've sent it back to BOG for a replacement given the short time of ownership. And at the very least, you could've turned it into a mod project. The Jet-II MkIII has a really appealing design--a shame to press it into scrap metal.




Nah,the light was a letdown from day one. I could have tried to get a replacement, but, then it would just sit in a drawer for the next couple of years. Crap in a 60 ton press is more satisfying than crap in a drawer.


----------



## garence (Dec 23, 2007)

oo: :duh2: :huh:    . . . . . . . :lolsign: :hahaha: :laughing: 

Well at least you got a good kick out of it. :santa:


----------



## Dobbler (Dec 23, 2007)

That's awesome.


----------



## TodToh (Dec 23, 2007)

I love your job.:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## 9volt (Dec 24, 2007)

You need to start a youtube series "Will it Press?"


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 24, 2007)

Jay T said:


> Nah,the light was a letdown from day one. I could have tried to get a replacement, but, then it would just sit in a drawer for the next couple of years. Crap in a 60 ton press is more satisfying than crap in a drawer.


I try not to be wasteful, but the person who designed the UI might benefit from a little pressing. At least you got your message across.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 24, 2007)

Jay T said:


> Eulogy time.




Reminds of the Movie , Terminator!


----------



## Cuso (Jan 9, 2008)

Version .2 of the JetII is coming out, 50% increase in output claim... well see. Ill patiently wait for Ernsanada's review.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 9, 2008)

Cuso said:


> Version .2 of the JetII is coming out, 50% increase in output claim... well see. Ill patiently wait for Ernsanada's review.



The first run was supposed to be 210 lumens. So 50% more is 315 lumens.

I wonder how Jet Beam is going to get 315 lumens? :thinking:

I think I will wait for others to receive their lights before I pull the trigger on the Jet-II V2.


----------



## angrywetcat (Jan 9, 2008)

wow...can you put my ex-wif, uh, other stuff in that press, too?

awc


----------



## LowTEC (Jan 9, 2008)

that 60 tonner is definitely a good male stress reliever :devil:


----------



## nanotech17 (Jan 9, 2008)

ernsanada said:


> The first run was supposed to be 210 lumens. So 50% more is 315 lumens.
> 
> I wonder how Jet Beam is going to get 315 lumens? :thinking:
> 
> I think I will wait for others to receive their lights before I pull the trigger on the Jet-II V2.



315lumens on rcr123 ?
i guess the runtime would be 10 minutes 
i have the MK3 and i like JB lights a lot but i dislike their BS marketing strategies


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 9, 2008)

nanotech17 said:


> 315lumens on rcr123 ?
> i guess the runtime would be 10 minutes
> i have the MK3 and i like JB lights a lot but i dislike their BS marketing strategies



I agree with you but now I know the lumens are always over exaggerated.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 10, 2008)

Jay T said:


> Eulogy time.




I hope the Jet-II V2 and the Jet-I R Bin WC doesn't become a "smashing sucess" like this one!


----------



## chakrawal (Jan 11, 2008)

I just received a V2 3 hours ago and playing with it since. The throw is now equal to D-Mini Q5 but more spill. The light runs a bit warm in only 1 minute and getting warmer and warmer, I tried to hold it for 10 minutes and still was not that hot. I think its being driven very high but overall I like it.Just campared V2 with Fenix T1 and the output and beam pattern were similar I am very impressed.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like the switch survived,it needs another bash :devil:


Jay T said:


> Nah,the light was a letdown from day one. I could have tried to get a replacement, but, then it would just sit in a drawer for the next couple of years. Crap in a 60 ton press is more satisfying than crap in a drawer.


----------



## stormedc (Jan 11, 2008)

can someone tell me how this compares to the fenix p3d? Thank you


----------



## chakrawal (Jan 11, 2008)

stormedc said:


> can someone tell me how this compares to the fenix p3d? Thank you


Much more output and throw than P3D Q5.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 11, 2008)

chakrawal said:


> I just received a V2 3 hours ago and playing with it since. The throw is now equal to D-Mini Q5 but more spill. The light runs a bit warm in only 1 minute and getting warmer and warmer, I tried to hold it for 10 minutes and still was not that hot. I think its being driven very high but overall I like it.Just campared V2 with Fenix T1 and the output and beam pattern were similar I am very impressed.



Jet Beam should have had the first run lights be that bright.


----------



## stormedc (Jan 12, 2008)

Kool, thank you. Also, will there be a 2 cr123 version for longer run time? or does it have enough run time as the P3D? Thank you


----------



## TodToh (Jan 12, 2008)

Any other way ,how bu...shi... Jet II trick me one time that makes me don't 
confident in the Jet Beam standard anymore.:nana:


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 14, 2008)

I just received the Jet-II AA Battery Tube from CPFMP Thread or Bug Out Gear CPF Special.

Shipping is fast, about 2 days.

The Type III Hard Anodize is color is mis-matched from the Bezel.











This is the Jet-II CR123 Battery Tube Installed.





















Left, Jet-II AA Body. Right, Jet-II CR123 Body






Left, Jet-II AA Body. Right, Jet-II CR123 Body






The forward o-ring came with a split in it.






AW's Protected 14500 fit with no problems.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 14, 2008)

My only gripe with the JetII is I should not have got it,no sooner I receive my lights "sods law comes with a new version" but really they should offer the V2 LE as a upgrade IMO,but then again pigs dont fly yet do they?


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## marc123 (Jan 21, 2008)

Does anyone else have any thoughts/comparisons on the performance of the V2?

It would be much appreciated, although I think BOG have already sold all of the V2's.


----------



## LA OZ (Jan 21, 2008)

Ah...Jetbeam. The switch with red plastic insert is its weakest link. Their previous Jet UI is horrible. Esthetically, I got to give to the Jet.


----------



## Wicho (Feb 1, 2008)

I just got mine yesterday - played with it for about half an hour in the different modes and focus settings. I really like it.

The quality seems to be there, but I agree that the weak link is the switch - at least mine came with a black switch installed and a black spare cover. Like others, however, I only received two spare o-rings.

I compared it to a P3D with a smoothie, and the P3D seemed a bit brighter, but I liked the JETBeam more since I could de-focus it some (I tend to like floodier lights). My JET came with an MOP reflector which really made me happy as it is what I wanted but was expecting a smooth reflector.

Time will tell how it holds up - I plan on making it my helmet light for MTB for a while. I've been using an L2D Q5 and love it, and will probably end up going back to it for the output and runtime on Ni-MH 2700's, but you never know - I might be surprised!

My wife really liked the light when she saw it last night, but about smacked me when I turned it on strobe. It is a very fast strobe, but I like it. I'll probably end up getting one for her.

I'll try and post some beamshots late this evening.

Wicho.



marc123 said:


> Does anyone else have any thoughts/comparisons on the performance of the V2?
> 
> It would be much appreciated, although I think BOG have already sold all of the V2's.


----------



## stormedc (Feb 1, 2008)

Is the one you got yesterday the 50% brighter one? Can you post pics with the P3D and the beam shots between the two? I am stuck between the two. Which one should I get? Thank you


----------



## Wicho (Feb 1, 2008)

I did get a v2. I'll post some beamshots late tonight - it's only 1:15pm where I am, so...it will be a while.

If you want to EDC it, keep in mind the P3D is longer, but the JET is wider due to the head. I'd rather EDC a P2D (not P3D) - wait, I do!

Given the choice right now, I would go for the JETBeam over a P3D because it is smaller and single cell; between the P2D (not P3D) and the JET, I'd get a P2D.



stormedc said:


> Is the one you got yesterday the 50% brighter one? Can you post pics with the P3D and the beam shots between the two? I am stuck between the two. Which one should I get? Thank you


----------



## MASONMAN (Feb 1, 2008)

I just received mine today and I think it is defective (or maybe I am?....) When I click it on, it stays at 100% for about four or five seconds then dims considerably...maybe down to 25%. Am I missing something completely obvious or is it just broken? I have changed out the batteries four times just to make sure that isn't the problem but still the same issue. This is my first light that has a sequence of options so maybe I am doing something wrong but the light dims without me pressing the button (or clicking). Any suggestions?


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 1, 2008)

My light never did that.

The only thing I can think of is try to tighten the switch.


----------



## MASONMAN (Feb 1, 2008)

How do I tighten the switch...or is that just making sure the base is screwed tight on the body? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 1, 2008)

MASONMAN said:


> How do I tighten the switch...or is that just making sure the base is screwed tight on the body? Thanks for the advice!




Look on the inside of the switch. See if the switch is loose. I have a pick that fits. Turn clockwise to tighten.


----------



## MASONMAN (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I was able to get it off and back on tight but still have the same issue. Any other ideas? I sent a message to the dealer from whom I bought it and also to the JETbeam China customer support site but no response (it has been less than a day, though). If anyone has any other ideas, please feel free to throw them my way!


----------



## nanotech17 (Feb 2, 2008)

MASONMAN said:


> I just received mine today and I think it is defective (or maybe I am?....) When I click it on, it stays at 100% for about four or five seconds then dims considerably...maybe down to 25%. Am I missing something completely obvious or is it just broken? I have changed out the batteries four times just to make sure that isn't the problem but still the same issue. This is my first light that has a sequence of options so maybe I am doing something wrong but the light dims without me pressing the button (or clicking). Any suggestions?



I experienced the same thing.
And after much investigation i found out that the main culprit that causes these behaviour are some of my RCR123 cells but with AW rcr123 never there be a problem.It is a good sign to know that your cell need to be toss away


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 2, 2008)

Mine only does this when batteries are run down,I use AW batteries like Nanotech,so it could well be crappy bateries you are using,BTW what batteries are you using?


----------



## MASONMAN (Feb 2, 2008)

I am using some Universal brand CR123A's that I bought with the light. They should have been new when I tried them in the light. I also tried some Duracell's that I already had in another light but I am not sure how much is left in them.... I guess it is a possibility that the three Universals are bad and the Duracells don't have enough charge left, although they are working fine in my Inova. In a bit I will go out and pull the trigger on some new, off the rack batteries (Duracell...ouch) and see if that solves the problem. If that is the solution, what less expensive batteries are recommended that I can buy off the 'net for future use?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 2, 2008)

MASONMAN said:


> I am using some Universal brand CR123A's that I bought with the light. They should have been new when I tried them in the light. I also tried some Duracell's that I already had in another light but I am not sure how much is left in them.... I guess it is a possibility that the three Universals are bad and the Duracells don't have enough charge left, although they are working fine in my Inova. In a bit I will go out and pull the trigger on some new, off the rack batteries (Duracell...ouch) and see if that solves the problem. If that is the solution, what less expensive batteries are recommended that I can buy off the 'net for future use?


 Here 
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=173892


----------



## MASONMAN (Feb 2, 2008)

UPdate: Just tried a brand new Duracell and still the same problem so it's back to the dealer on Monday. 

Do dealers typically pay for return shipping for a defective product? This is my second light within two weeks that hasn't been 100% upon receipt. The first was a new ARC AAA-P that had some fairly significant notches in it's body. I like that light so much that I didn't want to send it back and just overlooked the notches... Not having too much luck on the new lights....


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 2, 2008)

MASONMAN said:


> UPdate: Just tried a brand new Duracell and still the same problem so it's back to the dealer on Monday.
> 
> Do dealers typically pay for return shipping for a defective product? This is my second light within two weeks that hasn't been 100% upon receipt. The first was a new ARC AAA-P that had some fairly significant notches in it's body. I like that light so much that I didn't want to send it back and just overlooked the notches... Not having too much luck on the new lights....


Sorry to hear that.I would email the dealer first to make sure where you stand on shipping the light back as all dealers act differently.
Hope you get it sorted fast,good luck.


----------



## nanotech17 (Feb 2, 2008)

don't worry masonman,
the JB line has a 10 year warranty on each of them.
the killer factor is the waiting game


----------



## rpelle22 (Feb 15, 2008)

MASONMAN said:


> I just received mine today and I think it is defective (or maybe I am?....) When I click it on, it stays at 100% for about four or five seconds then dims considerably...maybe down to 25%. Am I missing something completely obvious or is it just broken? I have changed out the batteries four times just to make sure that isn't the problem but still the same issue. This is my first light that has a sequence of options so maybe I am doing something wrong but the light dims without me pressing the button (or clicking). Any suggestions?



MASONMAN: My Jetbeam MK3 v.2 does the same thing. It goes through batteries in no time at all. First, it is very bright, then in a matter of minutes it dims gradually. I measured with a voltmeter (at the cap) a current draw of over 2 amps! Looks like it has no regulation and is direct drive. Definitely not normal. With rechargeables (protected RCR123), the light switches off after a few seconds when the protection in the battery kicks in.

Looks like Jetbeam can't get their circuits right this year. Another light that will go back to the dealer.:sigh:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 16, 2008)

Must have got lucky with mine no problems here.
hope you guys get it sorted


----------



## Cuso (Feb 17, 2008)

rpelle22 said:


> MASONMAN: My Jetbeam MK3 v.2 does the same thing. It goes through batteries in no time at all. First, it is very bright, then in a matter of minutes it dims gradually. I measured with a voltmeter (at the cap) a current draw of over 2 amps! Looks like it has no regulation and is direct drive. Definitely not normal. With rechargeables (protected RCR123), the light switches off after a few seconds when the protection in the battery kicks in.
> 
> Looks like Jetbeam can't get their circuits right this year. Another light that will go back to the dealer.:sigh:


2 amps??!! Yikes..can anyone else measure theirs to confirm this...


----------



## lennin (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes i wgot this problem too. :| About 1.8A in high les than 15 min and baterry is drain. PCB cuts off the power. 
And wats now? Another light that will go back to the dealer?


----------



## rpelle22 (Feb 20, 2008)

Now my Jetbeam won't even work except on the strobe and SOS modes! It is too bad because it is quite bright - noticeably brighter than MKIIx with a 14500 battery on the max setting. Now I have to ship it back to Hong-Kong and wait more than a month for a new one.


----------



## ernsanada (Feb 20, 2008)

I guess turning up the voltage to make the Jet-II V2 brighter is causing many problems with the Q5 Modules.


----------



## Homerus (Feb 22, 2008)

Hello there,

I recieved today my Jet-II Q5 v2, together with the AA tube.
I ordered it from BugOutGear.
It's very well made and a real beaty, but on High it eats batteries very quick.
So I messured the current, using a powersupply.
Here are the results:

0,7V 0,9A
1,0V 1,8A
1,2V 2,4A
1,5V 2,3A
2,0V 2,3A
2,5V 2,3A
3,0V 1,7A
3,5V 1,4A
4,0V 1,2A
4,2V 1,1A

The current is much to high to my opinion.
Especialy a CR123 will drain very fast, because the current gets even higher when the voltage falls.
Yes, it is very bright: Using the AA tube and Eneloops the output is the same as my D-Mini SE Q5 using CR123.
And that is very bright for such a little light!


----------

